# Perfect Pot For Spaghetti?



## SeanCan'tCook

So, I cook for one.

I love spaghetti and angel hair pasta.

I currently have a large stock pot I cook it in.  It has a locking lid with drain holes in it, but the holes are too large, and some of the pasta always falls out, or gets stuck in the holes.

The stock pot also has a non-stick coating that is coming off.  It's a drag having to check my spaghetti every time for pieces of it, I miss them sometimes, and I worry about cooking in that pot, so I've decided to replace it. 

I searched it, and saw you shouldn't use non-stick coating under high heat, so I think the first the first criteria for a replacement is that it be made of stainless steel. 

I also really like the pasta pots with the colander inserts that you just lift out of the pot.  Every one I've seen, though, has the large holes.  Can anyone direct me to one with holes fine enough to prevent spaghetti from slipping out? 

If not, is there a better way?


----------



## jennyema

I have not had a problem with spaghetti falling out of an insert like this.


----------



## Andy M.

If you are cooking for one, all you need is a 3.5 to 4 quart sauce pan and a colander.  I cook pasta for two that way and both items are multi-taskers.


----------



## no mayonnaise

Andy M. said:


> If you are cooking for one, all you need is a 3.5 to 4 quart sauce pan and a colander.  I cook pasta for two that way and both items are multi-taskers.



In my opinion, those are way too small to cook pasta.  Pasta needs lots of water so it doesn't end up a starchy, gummy mess.

OP, consider a regular colander.  Way easier to clean IME, I've got two pasta pots with the insert and they're just more hassle.  I always end up using my regular standard colander.


----------



## GLC

Larger pot than you would think, so that the water stays at temperature when the pasta hits it. And consider a handled wire strainer. You'll be surprised how well it works and you drop the cooked pasta right on the plate or wherever.


----------



## ChefJune

I love my Calphalon stainless 8-quart stock pot with pasta insert. It also comes with a large steamer insert. This pot gets tons of use as a soup pot, as well as for pasta and for steaming clams and mussels, etc.  (I got the pot a couple of years ago on line on sale for $75. I have more than gotten my moneys worth out of it, and it's still going strong.)

I like LOTS of water when I cook pasta, so a big pot is what I like even when I'm just cooking pasta for 2.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A 4 or 5 quart anodized aluminium or stainless steel pot and a small collander or large screen strainer will do you just fine for cooking macaroni for one. If you want to get fancy schmancy, Target has an 6 quart Giada DeLuarentis stock pot for $41.99 and a 3 quart stainless steel colander for $24.19. Of course, the macaroni isn't going to taste any different, but the name brand will impress your guests.

If you still have trouble with spaghetti going through the holes, change to macaroni. You can get fusilli, farfalle, penne, rigatoni or ziti and I can guarantee they won't sneak through the holes in the collander.


----------



## Andy M.

no mayonnaise said:


> In my opinion, those are way too small to cook pasta.  Pasta needs lots of water so it doesn't end up a starchy, gummy mess...




My pasta is *never* "_a starchy, gummy mess".

_I have a box of spaghetti in front of me and it calls for 5 quarts of water to cook a full box (16 Oz. of pasta).  So cooking less than 7 ounces of pasta properly in 3-3.5 quarts of water clearly should not be an issue.  At least it isn't for me.


----------



## MostlyWater

I have that kind of pasta pot.  It's great but it takes up a lot of room in the dishwasher.  And it's always in there !!!


----------



## zfranca

Yes, there are metal mesh baskets available. I used them all the time but I do not remember where I got them from. Possibly William Sonoma?


----------



## Dawgluver

I use a flat half moon metal thing with holes in it to strain pasta.  It has ridges and fits a variety of pot sizes.


----------



## Claire

I've never bought a specialized thingie (pot or insert) for pasta.  I just use a hand sieve when it is just the two of us, and a colander when I'm cooking for more.  I agree with those who've said the "gummy sticky mess' comes from not having enough water when you boil it, not having it hot enough (high rolling boil) or not eating it soon enough after draining.  My problem with these inserts has been that the water doesn't seem to come to the high boil (maybe my fault, in someone else's kitchen).  Since there are only two of us, having a specialty thing for it would be a lot of space in my kitchen for something I'd only use occaisionally (and not because I don't make pasta many times a week, I do, and I do angel hair for myself for lunch several times a week, especially when tomatoes are in the garden!).  It is just more space and wash-up than I need.  The hand sieve is a fine mesh so the angel hair stays there.  I then toss it back into the pan, put it back on the burner (which is turned off, but still hot) and add my ingredients and eat on the spot.


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> My pasta is *never* "_a starchy, gummy mess".
> 
> _I have a box of spaghetti in front of me and it calls for 5 quarts of water to cook a full box (16 Oz. of pasta).  So cooking less than 7 ounces of pasta properly in 3-3.5 quarts of water clearly should not be an issue.  At least it isn't for me.



Me either.  My 3 quart pot works just fine because I don't have all that much pasta in it.  I make enough so that I have enough to make a small casserole.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook

GLC said:


> Larger pot than you would think, so that the water stays at temperature when the pasta hits it. And consider a handled wire strainer. You'll be surprised how well it works and you drop the cooked pasta right on the plate or wherever.




That handled wire strainer looks like a good idea.  I'm going to look around for one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Me either.  My 3 quart pot works just fine because I don't have all that much pasta in it.  I make enough so that I have enough to make a small casserole.



I use my 3 quart pot, and my pasta is just fine too.  Just the right amount for 2, with some leftovers.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook

zfranca said:


> Yes, there are metal mesh baskets available. I used them all the time but I do not remember where I got them from. Possibly William Sonoma?



You were right!

This is EXACTLY what I had envisioned!

All-Clad Stainless Steel Multipot with Mesh Inserts, 12-Qt. | Williams-Sonoma

One minor issue, though ......


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> My pasta is *never* "_a starchy, gummy mess".
> 
> _I have a box of spaghetti in front of me and it calls for 5 quarts of water to cook a full box (16 Oz. of pasta).  So cooking less than 7 ounces of pasta properly in 3-3.5 quarts of water clearly should not be an issue.  At least it isn't for me.



Didn't we have a discussion about this a while back? Seems to me I remember something about ATK testing this and concluding that less water was better. With less water there is more starch (relatively speaking) in the water and more starch stays on the pasta, making sauces stick to the pasta better.

I remember someone mentioning that professional pasta chefs use the same water over and over and get a cloudy, starchy water that is something one wants.


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> I have not had a problem with spaghetti falling out of an insert like this.



I had one of these in granite ware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I didn't have that smaller round thingee with holes).

It came as part of a canning set. It was great for steaming asparagus. It was great for steaming vegis, especially using the colander instead of the cylindrical insert with holes.

It was a pain in the patooty for cooking pasta. You have to bring the whole thing to the sink. If you try to lift out the insert, water fountains out of the holes. If the pot is on your stove, well that makes a lot of pasta water on the stove. Yes, you can lift it very, very slowly and then that doesn't happen, but I find it easier just to boil pasta in a regular pot and pour it all into a colander that is sitting in the sink.


----------



## msmofet

SeanCan'tCook said:


> So, I cook for one.
> 
> I love spaghetti and angel hair pasta.
> 
> I currently have a large stock pot I cook it in. It has a locking lid with drain holes in it, but the holes are too large, and some of the pasta always falls out, or gets stuck in the holes.
> 
> The stock pot also has a non-stick coating that is coming off. It's a drag having to check my spaghetti every time for pieces of it, I miss them sometimes, and I worry about cooking in that pot, so I've decided to replace it.
> 
> I searched it, and saw you shouldn't use non-stick coating under high heat, so I think the first the first criteria for a replacement is that it be made of stainless steel.
> 
> I also really like the pasta pots with the colander inserts that you just lift out of the pot. Every one I've seen, though, has the large holes. Can anyone direct me to one with holes fine enough to prevent spaghetti from slipping out?
> 
> If not, is there a better way?


 Where did you get the pot with the locking lid? Is it stainless? I am looking for a stainless pot with a locking strainer lid that is sturdy.


----------



## MostlyWater

You can get a Chef's Basket at Bed Bath Beyond too.  I bought one there and my daughter happily took it to a friend forever.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook

MostlyWater said:


> You can get a Chef's Basket at Bed Bath Beyond too.  I bought one there and my daughter happily took it to a friend forever.



Yeah, somehow, I can't picture that being very effective with spaghetti


----------



## FrankZ

I tend to use the 6qt pot for cooking pasta, though I only fill it about 2/3s full.  I just pour out through a colander.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Didn't we have a discussion about this a while back? Seems to me I remember something about ATK testing this and concluding that less water was better. With less water there is more starch (relatively speaking) in the water and more starch stays on the pasta, making sauces stick to the pasta better.
> 
> I remember someone mentioning that professional pasta chefs use the same water over and over and get a cloudy, starchy water that is something one wants.



Sheesh, I'm glad it's not just me who remembers that information TL.  I was starting to think I had dreamed it.  I've never been concerned about using a large amount of water for pasta either, and a colander in the sink has always served me well. Why would I want a pot with an insert that has only one purpose if I don't really need it?


----------



## no mayonnaise

More starch in the water helps EVERYTHING stick to the pasta, including itself.  I usually put some of the starch-laden pasta water into whatever sauce I'm making and let it reduce down so that the starch is in the sauce.  I prefer large amounts of water for boiling pasta, because I think it comes out better and less gummy.   YMMV.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Try one of these:







Available at Sears and Sawbucks, Target, Bed Bugs & Beyond, and Amazon.com for around 25 bucks American


----------



## Kayelle

Have you considered "Fasta Pasta"?  Since you live alone, it looks ideal.
I believe it's Timothy here who loves his!

Fasta Pasta Microwave Pasta Cooker - YouTube


----------



## Zhizara

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Try one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available at Sears and Sawbucks, Target, Bed Bugs & Beyond, and Amazon.com for around 25 bucks American



I had a pot like that and it was hard to drain without the steam burning an arm.  It also can't be used for anything that needs a tight lid because of all the holes.

I got rid of it and bought a colander.


----------



## MostlyWater

When dh or the kids pour from that kind of pasta pot, they put on what I call a Hazmat suit !!!


----------



## ahistorian1

For larger amounts of pasta, just did a dinner for about 200 at our church, I used turkey flyers.  We could do about 5 lbs of pasta at a time, and the burner gave us a lot more heat than a conventional stove top.


----------



## Timothy

Kayelle said:


> Have you considered "Fasta Pasta"? Since you live alone, it looks ideal.
> I believe it's Timothy here who loves his!
> 
> Fasta Pasta Microwave Pasta Cooker - YouTube


 
Your belief is correct, Kayelle. The thing is as handy as can be!

It's a minor thing really, as cooking pasta is about as easy as it gets, but the Fasta Pasta gadget is one heck of a good idea. I use mine all the time! You can cook veggies in it also. It has a recipe for cake, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## buckytom

no mayonnaise said:


> In my opinion, those are way too small to cook pasta.  Pasta needs lots of water so it doesn't end up a starchy, gummy mess.



i completely disagree. i used to think that about pasta, having to boil a pound in a giant pot of water, but dw proved me wrong. she often makes pasta in a tiny pot with just an extra inch or so of water over what you'd think it will swell to size.

so long as you buy good pasta, it only takes 5 to 7 minutes to cook, not enough time to become gummy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

OH pastagate, the quality of the pasta is paramount, you need more water for fresh h/m pasta.
I only make it for ravioli in my IMO its a waste of time for anything else


----------



## jennyema

SeanCan'tCook said:


> You were right!
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I had envisioned!
> 
> All-Clad Stainless Steel Multipot with Mesh Inserts, 12-Qt. | Williams-Sonoma
> 
> One minor issue, though ......


 

Hmmmm..... I might look over there today and get one of these ...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Zhizara said:


> I had a pot like that and it was hard to drain without the steam burning an arm. It also can't be used for anything that needs a tight lid because of all the holes.
> 
> I got rid of it and bought a colander.


 
Just turn your hands in toward you, squat down, grip the handles with your fingers on top and thumbs underneath, and dump it AWAY from you into the sink.

This is one of those dreaded "single-use tools" that Alton Brown is always complaining about; a pot used only for cooking and draining macaroni. If you need a pot with a tight lid, buy a pressure cooker!


----------



## GB

The benefit of boiling pasta in a ton of water is that you reduce the risk of boiling over. If you don't have that issue then you can be just as successful boiling pasta in a small amount of water as you can in a lot of water.

I like using a spider (wire strainer on a handle) when I am doing small amounts of small pasta like macaroni. For long strands like spahgetti I like using tongs. For larger amounts I use the pot with the strainer insert.


----------



## buckytom

a spider is a great idea, gb. we use a small, handheld strainer for smaller amounts of pasta, but there's always the risk of boiling water splashing or running up the handle.  thanks.


----------



## Andy M.

I have a one handled strainer shaped like this and about 9" across that would also do the trick.


----------



## buckytom

exactly, andy. that's the idea for small amounts of pasta, and there's no problem with fine pastas.


----------



## Claire

buckytom said:


> i completely disagree. i used to think that about pasta, having to boil a pound in a giant pot of water, but dw proved me wrong. she often makes pasta in a tiny pot with just an extra inch or so of water over what you'd think it will swell to size.
> 
> so long as you buy good pasta, it only takes 5 to 7 minutes to cook, not enough time to become gummy.




To me this depends on how much pasta you're boiling.  For just my husband and me, I can (and often do) exactly this.  You have to watch it more closely and stir more often and keep that high rolling boil going.  And I agree, good brand.  When my husband makes it from scratch (less and less often these days), I do not chance it and use the full amount of water to make sure it comes out perfectly.


----------



## Leolady

jennyema said:


> I have not had a problem with spaghetti falling out of an insert like this.


 

I love these stainless steel pasta inserts. I even took a 20 qt stainless steel restaurant double boiler insert to a metal fabricator to put holes in it like the one in the photo. 






I needed a really big one for the masses of garden vegetables I freeze.

I use all of my various sizes of pasta inserts with their respective pots to blanch loads of garden produce in the summer. When properly blanched I just put the pasta insert in a sink of ice water to stop the cooking process, then put the blancher on the sink drainboard before packing the veggies in freezer bags.

Pasta pots aren't single use items in MY household. They are multi-purpose and labor saving.


----------



## taxlady

Leolady said:


> I love these stainless steel pasta inserts. I even took a 20 qt stainless steel restaurant double boiler insert to a metal fabricator to put holes in it like the one in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a really big one for the masses of garden vegetables I freeze.
> 
> I use all of my various sizes of pasta inserts with their respective pots to blanch loads of garden produce in the summer. When properly blanched I just put the pasta insert in a sink of ice water to stop the cooking process, then put the blancher on the sink drainboard before packing the veggies in freezer bags.
> 
> Pasta pots aren't single use items in MY household. They are multi-purpose and labor saving.



How do you keep them from making loads of little fountains of hot water when you take the insert out of the pan?


----------



## Leolady

taxlady said:


> How do you keep them from making loads of little fountains of hot water when you take the insert out of the pan?


 
I put the insert into a shallow pan and carry them to the sink.  Very little water actually drains into the shallow pan before the insert is placed in the ice water.


----------



## Timothy

Leolady said:


> I put the insert into a shallow pan and carry them to the sink. Very little water actually drains into the shallow pan before the insert is placed in the ice water.


 
While you lift the insert from the water, you do so slow enough to allow it to drain back into the boiling water first. I think that's what taxlady meant. If done too rapidly, it spews fountains of boiling water from the bottom and sides.


----------



## Leolady

Sorry.  I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Leolady said:


> Sorry. I thought that was obvious.


 
It is, as soon as you lift the insert out of the pot.


----------



## taxlady

Timothy said:


> While you lift the insert from the water, you do so slow enough to allow it to drain back into the boiling water first. I think that's what taxlady meant. If done too rapidly, it spews fountains of boiling water from the bottom and sides.



Yup, that's what I meant. I guess I just don't have much patience. I was taught that once my pasta is ready, I should get it out of the water NOW!


----------



## msmofet

I use my pasta insert when making chicken stock. Place meat and veggies in the insert, simmer till done, lift out insert NO straining of stock necessary. Works beautifully.


----------



## Timothy

msmofet said:


> I use my pasta insert when making chicken stock. Place meat and veggies in the insert, simmer till done, lift out insert NO straining of stock necessary. Works beautifully.


 
That's a real good idea msmofet! How easy it that?


----------



## msmofet

Timothy said:


> That's a real good idea msmofet! How easy it that?


 As pie IF you are good at pie making!! LOL Thank you


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I use my pasta insert when making chicken stock. Place meat and veggies in the insert, simmer till done, lift out insert NO straining of stock necessary. Works beautifully.



Fantastic Tip!!  Thanks!


----------



## FrankZ

Oh sure.. with that ANYONE can make stock.  Why back in my day, you had to manually remove all those parts from the stock.  Now it is just automatic.  People these days.



I have thought about getting something that would fit our stock pot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Oh sure.. with that ANYONE can make stock.  Why back in my day, you had to manually remove all those parts from the stock.  Now it is just automatic.  People these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought about getting something that would fit our stock pot.



I have one, just never thought of using it that way.  I've used it for pasta and steaming.  Now I have another use.


----------

